# Topics > Space >  AIxSPACE, event fully dedicated to AI in space, virtual

## Airicist

January 18-19, 2021, virtual

aixspace.ca

twitter.com/AIxSPACE_ca

linkedin.com/showcase/aixspace

----------


## Airicist

Article "Euroconsult and Innovitech to organize AIxSPACE: an event dedicated to AI applications in the space industry"

by News Desk
January 7, 2021

----------

